# Ricoh Women's British Open



## FairwayDodger (Jul 30, 2015)

Some good early scores this morning, headed by Lydia Ko -6 through 17 holes. Some shockers too - Karrie Webb +8 and Michelle Wie is +3.

I see this is on BBC2 later so will be interesting to see what sort of coverage they give it.


----------



## Slab (Jul 30, 2015)

4 hours worth today and again tomorrow so definitely worth tuning in, thankfully there's an app for that channel too


----------



## Tongo (Jul 30, 2015)

Is there going to be a thread moaning about the beeb's coverage?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 30, 2015)

Has Alliss said that a husband will be hoping the putt goes in so he can buy some new power tools yet?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 30, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing whos got the shortest skirt this week.

Good luck to all the British players.ne:


----------



## cookelad (Jul 30, 2015)

Can't they just go in with live pictures? The website tells me Lydia Ko is -6 & F yet here she is putting out on 17!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2015)

The women's caddys love getting in the way of the camera and standing directly behind the player!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hate to see Ko practising the flippy Leadbetter release. He's going to ruin her swing.


----------



## Dave3498 (Jul 30, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Can't they just go in with live pictures? The website tells me Lydia Ko is -6 & F yet here she is putting out on 17!
		
Click to expand...

What's the point of taking all the cameras, crews and Alliss and co. there just to show us pictures of golf that happened 1.1/2 hours ago?  Is that going t be the format for the remaining days?  Are we going to see the winner on Sunday, knowing that she is already having a shower before dinner?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah, another BBC fail. I wasn't able to listen when they started - did they explain why they're showing it on delay?


----------



## dufferman (Jul 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, another BBC fail. I wasn't able to listen when they started - did they explain why they're showing it on delay?
		
Click to expand...

They gave Bargain Hunt and Homes Under the Hammer preference over the last day of the Open... they don't seem to need to give an explanation!


----------



## Dave3498 (Jul 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, another BBC fail. I wasn't able to listen when they started - did they explain why they're showing it on delay?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so, but it's nice to know that Alliss is relaxing after his lunch while we're listening to his comments on the play.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 30, 2015)

I though the draw was rather odd. Some of the best players were out in the very early groups. Were they trying to get people down early and stay for the day? 

And they only said that they were starting their coverage with some of the early groups no mention to actually live coverage. Strange then that with it being pre recorded that they still showed Trump arriving instead of showing actual golf. Waste of time really.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 30, 2015)

Garush34 said:



			I though the draw was rather odd. Some of the best players were out in the very early groups. Were they trying to get people down early and stay for the day? 

And they only said that they were starting their coverage with some of the early groups no mention to actually live coverage. Strange then that with it being pre recorded that they still showed Trump arriving instead of showing actual golf. Waste of time really.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's live now but it was really annoying earlier on. 

Can't believe the BBC have that dinosaur Alliss commentating on this. I thought Maureen McGill was going to murder him after one sexist comment in particular earlier on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2015)

It's certainly a different look.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2015)

Haha, was just about to post the exact same thing!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

So another thread complaining about BBC and their golf coverage instead of the actual golf

If people think it's that bad then don't watch it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha, was just about to post the exact same thing!
		
Click to expand...

Think she manages to pull it off.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 30, 2015)

My grandson got a ball and a nice smile from Ko this morning.
Decent weather for a change, it's been a miserable summer down here this year [so far].


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2015)

Some pretty poor shots been played in the last hour or so.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My grandson got a ball and a nice smile from Ko this morning.
Decent weather for a change, it's been a miserable summer down here this year [so far].
		
Click to expand...

Nice,she comes across well.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 30, 2015)

Poor old Chiara Mertens is having the sort of day amateur golfers have nightmares about; qualified for a high-profile event and then 9 over through 5 holes.... Hope she can get it together!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

The pace of play seems painfully slow - they are all very deliberate and the caddy seems to be very relied on - never seen so many caddies line up putts so much 

It's very hard to watch tbh


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 30, 2015)

Can't turn over from The Ashes


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think it's live now but it was really annoying earlier on. 

Can't believe the BBC have that dinosaur Alliss commentating on this. I thought Maureen McGill was going to murder him after one sexist comment in particular earlier on.
		
Click to expand...

Care to enlighten us mere men FD?
Was it really sexist or just old fashioned?
Hope we are not going to get another apology from the BBC influenced by the "easily offended on behalf of others brigade".
Dewsweeper


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 30, 2015)

Top 50 players level par or better at the mo.........good scoring.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 30, 2015)

dewsweeper said:



			Care to enlighten us mere men FD?
Was it really sexist or just old fashioned?
Hope we are not going to get another apology from the BBC influenced by the "easily offended on behalf of others brigade".
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

It was a long diatribe that I could only paraphrase. Started with someone missing a putt and he turned it into an analysis of why women can't putt, apparently. I'd have loved to be able to see Maureen's face, she was fizzing!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 30, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Can't turn over from The Ashes 

Click to expand...

Not an issue for those of us supporting the aussies!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not an issue for those of us supporting the aussies!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dave3498 (Jul 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So another thread complaining about BBC and their golf coverage instead of the actual golf

If people think it's that bad then don't watch it.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that Phil.  I have been following the scores on-line all morning, looking forward to the coverage starting at 1pm, only to find that the players that I know have finished have, according to the BBC, still got about 4 holes to play.  And I will take your advice and not watch it, if it's only highlights.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

Dave3498 said:



			It's not that Phil.  I have been following the scores on-line all morning, looking forward to the coverage starting at 1pm, only to find that the players that I know have finished have, according to the BBC, still got about 4 holes to play.  And I will take your advice and not watch it, if it's only highlights.
		
Click to expand...

The BBC showed some pictures from the morning starters including the best player in the world in the ladies game right now 

People would complain if they were shown nothing of them and people complain when they show some highlights of them - the BBC will never win either way but soon enough golf will only be on Sky and there will be zero choice.


----------



## Dave3498 (Jul 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The BBC showed some pictures from the morning starters including the best player in the world in the ladies game right now 

People would complain if they were shown nothing of them and people complain when they show some highlights of them - the BBC will never win either way but soon enough golf will only be on Sky and there will be zero choice.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly you're right Phil.  Maybe the BBC are making things so bad that we'll be pleased to see them go.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

Dave3498 said:



			Sadly you're right Phil.  Maybe the BBC are making things so bad that we'll be pleased to see them go.
		
Click to expand...

I have zero issue with any coverage they have with the golf - think it's far superior in every way to Sky and I'm gutted that it's all moving 

I'm a huge golf fan and have sky but rarely watch their coverage because I dislike it that much.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If people think it's that bad then don't watch it.
		
Click to expand...

You might want to take yor own advice next time you complain about Tiger getting too much coverage on Sky. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks hideous at Turnberry now, going to be a real struggle for those still on the course. I don't think Petterson's -7 will be far off the lead tonight.

Still pretty nice over here on Scotland's sunshine coast!


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 31, 2015)

Tell you what, Yokomine has a belter of a swing doesn't she? Just watched her lose that 3 wood into the foliage and looks almost like a long drive competition on the backswing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2015)

Just turned over - have they said why Wie quit??


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 31, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			You might want to take yor own advice next time you complain about Tiger getting too much coverage on Sky. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Speaking of tiger...





*Tweeter Alliss* &#8207;@TweeterAlliss  19 hrs19 hours ago
I hear Tiger may sack his coach soon. If he gets another coach, he'll be rivalling National Express. Splendid.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 31, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Just turned over - have they said why Wie quit??
		
Click to expand...

Her ear muffs broke


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 31, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Just turned over - have they said why Wie quit??
		
Click to expand...

I must have missed that! I know she's been injured and they did show her seemingly limping but I didn't realised she'd withdrawn?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Just turned over - have they said why Wie quit??
		
Click to expand...

Possibly her dodgy hip doesn't like Scottish weather...
Either way its deathly slow...
Dame Laura was shown on the 12th or 13th - nearly 4 1/2 hours after she started......


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Her ear muffs broke
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! Miyazato looks ready for bed in her jim jams and ear muffs!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 31, 2015)

Apparently Wie slipped coming off the 13th tee and aggravated her ankle injury.

Need to get me some ear muffs for golfing in the Scottish summer!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 31, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Brilliant! Miyazato looks ready for bed in her jim jams and ear muffs!
		
Click to expand...

Your not wrong there.

Nice to see some of the girls smiling though.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 31, 2015)

The best comment of the day so far was along the lines of....

"I can just see Suzann Pettersen taking another sip of hot chocolate and cackling"

Weather has really changed. When Catriona Matthew finished +4 I thought she had missed the cut by at least two shots but looks like the +4s might get in now....


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks very tough out there - hottest day for a while down South


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2015)

Those earmuffs look so funny


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Those earmuffs look so funny
		
Click to expand...

No way could I play in them, nor want to as they look so daft! Not sure how much sound they muffle but would think more than I'd like - all our senses play a role...


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 31, 2015)

Dame Laura's round took nigh on 5hrs 25 mins, looked slightly miffed. Christine Kim seems like a right character, looked for her on twitter but couldn't find an account. That reaction about half an hour ago where she just laughed at her shot sums up a lot of my playing tendencies!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2015)

Wie retired. What is it about Nike golfers and injuries?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 31, 2015)

Melissa Reid's round today has shot her up the leaderboard!

Quite a few big names look like missing the cut!

Still hoping Ko can push on and win it.


----------



## Dave3498 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll bet that that commentators are pleased that	Patcharajutar Kongkraphan	didn't make tha weekend.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 1, 2015)

Iain Carter (might have the wrong guy) is getting some good sarcastic comments in about The Trumps!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2015)

Melissa Reid was in the groove on the practice ground.
Lots of 'flaffing around' by the players during the squalls, one girl looked like she was going skiing. 

Not easy conditions but lots of them messing up downwind.......I watched 20+ players going through the 7th green and not one was past the pin with their approach, easiest option.


----------



## delc (Aug 1, 2015)

Thought the BBC coverage was great today (Saturday) but it would have been nice to see the last couple of putts. Hope they stay on air until the tournament finishes tomorrow, even if it does slightly delay their schedule.

P.S. Are the BBC retaining the Womens British Open, or has that been nabbed by Sky as well?


----------



## power fade (Aug 1, 2015)

Was there today following sexy lexie and young Welsh girl Amy Boulden.
Great match, really enjoyed it. 
The girls are great with the fans and seem to have fun whilst playing,wasnt that busy so u could get really close to the action.

Thoroughly recommend it if you get a chance.
 C'mon Amy from the valleys boyo!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 2, 2015)

I wish they would show more Minjee.


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I wish they would show more Minjee.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2015)

power fade said:



			Was there today following sexy lexie and young Welsh girl Amy Boulden.
Great match, really enjoyed it. 
The girls are great with the fans and seem to have fun whilst playing,wasnt that busy so u could get really close to the action.

Thoroughly recommend it if you get a chance.
 C'mon Amy from the valleys boyo!
		
Click to expand...

I meant to watch her for a few holes, wish I had
Instead I watched Florentenya Parker and Charlie Hull both looked impressive.
I was surprised how many spotty teenage boys were watching Charlie.


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

delc said:



*Thought the BBC coverage was great today (Saturday) but it would have been nice to see the last couple of putts.* Hope they stay on air until the tournament finishes tomorrow, even if it does slightly delay their schedule.

P.S. Are the BBC retaining the Womens British Open, *or has that been nabbed by Sky as well?* 

Click to expand...

Well if they don't cover it all to a finish I hope they lose it also, nothing worse than watching something and there not prepared to delay other programmes to show its conclusion, a bit like ripping out the last page of a book!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 2, 2015)

I enjoyed the coverage I saw, even aliiss didn't annoy me yesterday, but the bbc really blotted their copybook by finishing while the last group were on the 18th. Pretty sure we'd have been able to see them finish if it was on sky.


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I enjoyed the coverage I saw, even aliiss didn't annoy me yesterday, but the *bbc really blotted their copybook by finishing while the last group were on the 18th. Pretty sure we'd have been able to see them finish if it was on sky*.
		
Click to expand...

and there lies the difference and commitment..


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I enjoyed the coverage I saw, even aliiss didn't annoy me yesterday, but the bbc really blotted their copybook by finishing while the last group were on the 18th. Pretty sure we'd have been able to see them finish if it was on sky.
		
Click to expand...

May one be so bold as to suggest that we would have seen the end of the rounds had the particpants been of the Male persuasion....?


----------



## c1973 (Aug 2, 2015)

Imurg said:



			May one be so bold as to suggest that we would have seen the end of the rounds had the particpants been of the Male persuasion....?
		
Click to expand...

Probably would have, as the gents don't need to put in an 8hrs shift to get round. &#128521;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2015)

Imurg said:



			May one be so bold as to suggest that we would have seen the end of the rounds had the particpants been of the Male persuasion....?
		
Click to expand...

They were desperately slow, even allowing for a bit of give and take for the squalls.
There was a three match hold up on the 14th tee at one point.
One match ran into the catering tent from the 13th green and managed to shelter until the downpour was was over, well timed.


----------



## delc (Aug 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I enjoyed the coverage I saw, even aliiss didn't annoy me yesterday, but the bbc really blotted their copybook by finishing while the last group were on the 18th. Pretty sure we'd have been able to see them finish if it was on sky.
		
Click to expand...

In amongst the hours of talking heads and adverts for online betting perhaps!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 2, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Probably would have, as the gents don't need to put in an 8hrs shift to get round. &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Yes the male tours are renown for their fast pace of play.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 2, 2015)

Are we, as golfers, guilty of believing that Golf is still a major sport? I've just checked the participation figures, and Golf is 5th. Ranking far behind Swimming, Running, Cycling and Football.. As a fan of Triathlon (Olympic, Half and Full Ironman distances), maybe I should be complaining that Triathlon was relegated to the Red Button during The Open.. Bloody rubbish BBC catering to archaic minority sports.........


----------



## bignev (Aug 2, 2015)

Must admitwas shocked at the BBC ending coverage before the last putt dropped. Hope they dont do the same in the Final round today.
But other than that really enjoying the coverage.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes the male tours are renown for their fast pace of play. 

Click to expand...

Lighten up. It was a light hearted comment based on previous comments about how long it was taking them to line up putts (well,the caddies anyway) etc.


----------



## delc (Aug 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes the male tours are renown for their fast pace of play. 

Click to expand...

The powers-that-be really ought to do something about the pace of play in pro tournaments.  The 5-minute discussions between the player and caddie before every shot, caddies lining up their players from behind and then moving away (particularly prevalent on the women's tours), endless practice swings, and the rituals of reading and lining up putts, all add up to 5 hour plus rounds.  Problem is that impressionable young players at club level tend to copy all these rituals and slow the game down for everybody else! I particularly think that the practice of caddies lining up their players from behind the line should be banned, in line with the other rules on 'assistance'. Maybe penalty shots for slow play would be the answer? There is no good reason why a round of golf at any level should take more than 4 hours!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2015)

Don't think there is another hours in the day to show all the shots 

And not sure why there is an insistence that Sky would show it all - how many hours of the Matchplay have they missed ?!


----------



## delc (Aug 2, 2015)

Weather forecast looks fairly awful for the WBO this afternoon; cold, wet and windy again. It's nice down here in Southern England, at least 12 degrees warmer and dry. What is it about major UK golf tournaments that attracts bad weather?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2015)

delc said:



			Weather forecast looks fairly awful for the WBO this afternoon; cold, wet and windy again. It's nice down here in Southern England, at least 12 degrees warmer and dry. What is it about major UK golf tournaments that attracts bad weather?
		
Click to expand...

It's been OK ish near Turnberry this morning, looking at the early scores they seem to be burning up the course.
Nice sunshine in Aberdeen.


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 2, 2015)

delc said:



			Weather forecast looks fairly awful for the WBO this afternoon; cold, wet and windy again. It's nice down here in Southern England, at least 12 degrees warmer and dry. What is it about major UK golf tournaments that attracts bad weather?
		
Click to expand...

When was Scotland ever noted for its Mediterranean climate,the anwser could be to only play majors in the SOUTH EAST.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 2, 2015)

I am in love with a lot of their swings. I can see a lot of what I am working towards in them. I think watching is improving my game!


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 2, 2015)

I am enjoying this golf.
One thing I would like more info on what distances they have on 2nd shots and what clubs they are taking, as we get in mens comps.
Dewsweeper


----------



## louise_a (Aug 2, 2015)

Got to feel for KO , but Park has been relentless.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2015)

Lots to admire in the swings of the top female players. Proves you don't have to thrash it to get it out there a decent distance


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 2, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			When was Scotland ever noted for its Mediterranean climate,the anwser could be to only play majors in the SOUTH EAST.
		
Click to expand...

Nae decent courses there though.

Weather wise Sunningdale did not fare too well recently.

Glad to see a competitor wearing a parka not winning:lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



*Nae decent courses there though.*

Weather wise Sunningdale did not fare too well recently.

Glad to see a competitor wearing a parka not winning:lol:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## c1973 (Aug 2, 2015)

Kinda felt sorry for Ko at the end, but fair play to Park, she never gave in. 

Enjoyable contest.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 2, 2015)

Great final round by Inbee, a worthy winner in the end! 

:clap:


----------



## alexbrownmp (Aug 2, 2015)

Glad its over so the Beeb bashers can get some rest. One day they will want to see any golf on normal telly


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 2, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			Glad its over so the Beeb bashers can get some rest. One day they will want to see any golf on normal telly
		
Click to expand...

I have no complaints about today's coverage. Well done bbc.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 2, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			When was Scotland ever noted for its Mediterranean climate,the anwser could be to only play majors in the SOUTH EAST.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't the 2011 Open at RSG a washout too?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Wasn't the 2011 Open at RSG a washout too?
		
Click to expand...

It was a bit wet and windy on the Saturday and the same on Sunday but not as severe


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I have no complaints about today's coverage. Well done bbc.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Coverage was fine. Great to see womens golf getting valuable air time


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 3, 2015)

Been to see the ladies at the Buckinghamshire on a couple of occasions and greatly enjoyed my days out... Sorry to say therefore they didn't come across as inspiring to watch this week end... Even taking into account the difficult conditions far too much phaffing around in general...


----------

